# Been two months and just as difficult still



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

We said goodbye to our two year old baby Koch two months ago to the day after her fight with Aspergilosis. The house just feels different still. Just quiet, no commotion at random times, no crazy barking at the dogs next door. 

The hardest parts are the nice days outside, when we'd be taking her out to play or for walks. 

Been trying to enjoy the free time though, we flew to Napa Valley the week after we said goodbye and zoned out for a but. But coming home was very difficult. 

Stopped by an adoption the virginia german shepherd rescue was having in Fairfax over the weekend, we just wanted to see some GSDs. We want another GSD, but I can't deal with it yet. Hopefully in a year or so. 

Sigh.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hugs to you, I hope you stay connected to the site, if it isn't too painful. I don't think I could go very long without the presence of a GSD in my life. 
What about fostering to help you heal? You'd be helping out a dog that is in need of love and hugs, just as you are. When Clover passed away(elderly, not young, so expected) I took in a foster to help fill the void she left, it really did help me to get past the pain of her passing.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Koch. How sad to lose a dog so young. 

When you're ready, you'll find another dog that's right for you.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I waited almost 2 yrs before getting another gsd. You'll know when the time is right


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Koch, the empty house is such a sad feeling. We went two months before bringing Katie home. We just could'nt take the emptiness. I still miss him so much but Katie has helped bring happiness (and chaos) back into our lives.


----------



## klramper (Jun 22, 2011)

I lost my GSD in May he was my best friend ever. I had to get another one or I would have gone crazy. I already was very depressed. I did not replace Lucien but I had to try and keep my mind occupied. I still cry a lot but Marshall is my new GSD puppy and needs me to take care of him so this helps me cope.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you aren't ready to commit to adding a dog right now.... why not volunteer with the local rescue just to foster? Will help take your mind off your sorrow and be a life changing assistance to a dog that needs a home for fostering.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

You have my sympathy. You'll know when it's time.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

are you sure you wouldn't like a very cute white german shepherd called Zephyr?

see Paigekins --- 

Carmen 
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Hahahaha! Well played, Carmspack!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Carmen...you just read my mind! I was thinking the same thing......
Smith3....you lost a much loved friend.....and this baby puppy is in complete need of a new loving, home.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

We would love to get another it just isn't the right time. We thought about fostering as well, but we decided to book up on travel the next year, so it wouldnt be fair to any dog. 

Once I get out if the red from her vet bills I plan to at least atart making some donations to VGSR - they do great work. I just wanted to grab the puppy they had and run home with it this weekend! 

It is just weird the small things you end up missing from your dog. I really miss rubbing her ears (which she loved)


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I lost my beloved boy a few months ago, still having one middle-aged boy at home. The silence was the worst. We said we could use the time to roam the world and do things our old boy couldn't. We went precisely 2 places and realized we really had nowhere we wanted to go. It was the silence that got us. We made it six weeks and a really wonderful boy entered our lives. I cried a lot the first week, kept telling everyone I would trade all for my beloved, but now we have nothing but joy with the little pup who needed our wonderful home. When the time is right, you will know.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

If you get the notion to foster, we would be happy to work around your future travel plans! 

Thanks for your kind words about the rescue.


----------



## anngie (Mar 24, 2003)

I feel your pain. My Bandit died on April 18 at age 8. 
Fostering sounds like a good idea if you are not ready to get a permanent companion yet. 
My son and family are leaving tomorrow for a 10 day vacation so Bandit's brother will be here. He is sweet and it is so nice to have a dog again in the house and yard. 
It is good to take the time now to check out the rescue sites and read stories of other German Shepherds and their families before making a decision about a new pup or adult.
I miss Bandit's smell. I miss him being up first thing in the morning with me. 
You will know when the time is right.


----------

